# I need some mod help



## Mondo (Oct 2, 2011)

My bandmates have asked me to take the video in this thread down: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/li...1-fight-during-my-bands-show.html#post2637503

But I'm not allowed to edit my post. Could a mod please take the video down for me if it isnt too much trouble?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 2, 2011)




----------

